
Snapchat is moving further and further away from disappearing messages - taylorbuley
http://www.recode.net/2016/7/6/12107502/snapchat-memories-new-product-launch
======
niftich
It's a private archive of snaps you decide to save into it (and a PIN-
protectable private-er archive inside it).

The in-depth Verge article [1] mentioned in the original article does a good
job analyzing its capabilities and implications. Interesting, that other
article's conclusion is the opposite of the Recode one, which suggests that
this capability is essentially the same as Instagram and Facebook. It's not.
Users of those sites practice more curation, while this is merely a private
archive, fulfilling a different purpose.

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/6/12102294/snapchat-
memories-...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/6/12102294/snapchat-memories-
private-snap-archive)

